# Ocean city, maryland car and truck show june 5th and 6th 2010



## flip503 (Feb 28, 2005)

Is any one planning on going? Usually only a small amount of Audi Enthusiast, but we need more to show up! Please spread the word to your friends and try to make the show. Also that weekend in OC is the Air Show too. 

REGISTRATION 

http://www.occarshow.com 

Check it out! 

Omarion is performing Live also...


----------

